# How is this color called?



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I am curious as I haven't seen many ferals with this color: Pic
I think he's really pretty . I want to start educating myself on pigeon's colors, so if anybody has a good website with pictures... you know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

from what I see there its s bluecheck whiteflight


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok, thanks


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

i think it is a darkcheck whiteflight, very pretty bird!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It appears to be a dirty (it's a darkening gene) t-pattern (dark check) whiteflight. It's also pied because of that white spot on the head. If you want a simple name, just call it a pied dark check  Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> i think it is a darkcheck whiteflight,


I think I have one in the aviary, I have had him over 9 years and never knew what his colour was! I love the name!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Ahh I read on the darkening modifiers. But his skin is actually paler than normal. If he has a darkening modifier, don't you think this could mean smoky rather than dirty?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What color is his beak and toenails?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

White toenails and... black beak I think.
So no xD. Well, maybe it was because of the malnutrition! Dunno, I haven't rechecked the color because I don't want to handle them a lot.


----------

